# Manual for Transfer Switch



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sounds right... Shouldn't b hard to trace


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sounds right... Shouldn't b hard to trace



If by trace, you mean go there with a meter and figure it out, then I agree. Generator terminals are off. Coil should be off. Coil terminals should be short to 2 of the generator terminals.

I'll give it a try next week.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Look at the Generator and see the KW rating. You could probably give a quote to modernize the ATS.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Trying to decide whether it uses 23/194 and is just paralleled on the control wiring or whether its a two wire start. Looks like a 120/208 three phase switch. I can't find a manual on Gen Service, but doesn't mean its not there either.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The question is whether its a control wiring problem internal/external to the switch or whether its the actuator itself.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Trying to decide whether it uses 23/194 and is just paralleled on the control wiring or whether its a two wire start.


What is 23 / 194 ?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The wires (12v +/-) that are used to close the transfer relay which in turn activates the transfer mechanism. This scheme is not the typical two wire setup but the proprietary Generac transfer switch setup where all the brain is in the generator. Unlike the two wire setup that commands the generator to start and takes care of transferring with its own board. Usually you would see a fuse block that provides 240v to the generator for utility sensing, and possibly 120v for battery charge and control board power.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

*How do I wire / order self contained switching?*



nrp3 said:


> Trying to decide whether it uses 23/194 and is just paralleled on the control wiring or whether its a two wire start. Looks like a 120/208 three phase switch. I can't find a manual on Gen Service, but doesn't mean its not there either.



Hi NRP3,
I don't think it is 2 wire start. I see only wires N1, N2, N3, E1, E2, E3, T1, T2, T3 entering the enclosure. As you said earlier, nothing is connected to the input side of terminals 23 and 194.

You can also see a transformer at the right of the picture. I seem to remember a circuit board at the left of the enclosure that can't be seen in the picture.

So if I replace the entire unit, I need one with this self contained switching circuitry. I can't find that.

I can also troubleshoot by having the customer run the test. If 0 VAC appear at A1 and A2 and 208 VAC across B1 and B2 then I need to replace the big switch. If 208 VAC does not appear between B1 and B2 then I have a control circuit problem.

I've attached the schematic from the Generac RTS manual..


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't see this yesterday. Sounds like the wires you have listed are the feeders themselves, Normal 1,2,3, load 1,2,3, and generator feed 1,2,3. If its not two wire start, you should have at least a pair of low voltage control wires 23 and 194 from either the other transfer switch or the control board in the generator. The generator in this case will command the switch to transfer unlike two wire start where the switch has its own intelligence. I can't see any low voltage wires entering the switch enclosure. If this was two wire start, and a secondary transfer switch, maybe its not used to command the generator to start. It only waits for loss of utility and then seeing generator power makes the transfer.


----------

